# KIWIS*** - any others from NZ doing surrogacy in the USA?



## vw22 (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a bit of a long shot but if there are any other kiwis out there doing surrogacy in the US, let me know... its all very tricky but I can't believe I am the only one?! vx


----------

